# Dirtbike zum Trialbike



## Masstep (3. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

aktuell besitze ich ein Ns Metropolis. Dieses möchte ich Triallastiger bauen.
Also Lenker mit viel Rise ist vorhanden längere und höherer Vorbau bestellt.

Nur bei der Übersetzungs bin ich mir unsicher. Vorne ist ein Bmx Kettenblatt mit 25T montiert. Eins mit weniger Zähnen habe ich im Netz leider nicht gefunden. Was für ein Ritzel würde dann hinten sinn machen ?

Mir ist klar das aus einen dirtbike kein trialbike wird (hatte vor 6 jahren ein Jitsie)
Allerdings liebe ich die Federgabel und den haltbaren Rahmen aus Stahl.

Über Tipps bei der Übersetzung würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Mai 2022)

Masstep schrieb:


> Nur bei derÜbersetzungsbüro ich mir unsicher.


z. B. https://www.engin.de/unsere-leistun...MI0biDs6nF9wIVxrLVCh3xqggCEAAYAiAAEgK-rfD_BwE 
Nahezu alle Sprachen.

SCNR, Autokorrektur am Handy, schon klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialflo92 (4. Mai 2022)

1


----------



## Masstep (4. Mai 2022)

Habs mal geändert😅 Leider hilft mir die Rechtschreibung nicht bei meinen Übersetzungs(Büro😁) Problem.


----------



## Geisterfahrer (4. Mai 2022)

Um noch etwas Sinnvolles beizutragen:
Hier wurden schon einmal die jeweils gefahrenen Übersetzungen beim 26"-Trialbike gesammelt:





						günstigste übersetzung beim 26" trialbike
					

hab nen neuen rahmen und wollte übersetzungstechnisch nicht die teile von meinem alten bike benutzen, weil ich gemerkt hab das das nich das gelbe vom ei war. (vorn mittleres blatt - hinten 9fach mtb kranz) naja am anfang macht man fehler :-) was sind denn so eure bevorzugten varianten an blatt...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## nanananaMADMAN (5. Mai 2022)

Ali Clarkson hat n Dirtjumper zum "Trialsbike" umgebaut und was zur Übersetzung gesagt (Video startet an der richtigen Stelle).





Am Anfang des Clips vergleicht er den Rahmen mit nem dedizierten Trialsbike, vor allem bzgl. Tretlagerhöhe und Lenkwinkel, da werden die Unterschiede deutlich.

Wo bleiben denn eigentlich die Bilder? 🤔


----------



## la bourde (13. Mai 2022)

Hallo,

sorry, für die späte Antwort.
Ich fahre einen Octane01 Spark Rahmen als Street/trial.
Ich hab auch BMX Kurbeln mit einem 25Z Kettenblatt.
Hinten fahre ich einen 20Z Ritzel.
Die Übersetzung ist ziemlich gut (für 26"), es ist leicht größer als die 18/15 Übersetzung eines Comp Trial Rades.
Ich bin mit dem Rad sehr zufrieden. Es ist super fun zu fahren.
Das Gewicht ist mMn. das größte Problem, wenn man probiert sehr hoch zu springen (Sidehops, pedalups, etc)





Mein Vorbau ist 70mm lang und hat 17° und mein Lenker hat fast 100mm Rise (Bonz Street). 
Dein Metropolis hat einen tieferen Tretlager (der Spark  hat +20mm), daher denke ich, dass 80mm Rise für dein Rad OK wären.


----------



## mad raven (13. Mai 2022)

Ali Clackrson hat sich sowas vor kurzem aufgebaut (und ist da auch einen Wettkampf mit gefahren,  gibt  es auch bei YT)


----------



## Masstep (19. Mai 2022)

Wow vielen Dank für die Antwort, ich werds anhand deiner Erfahrungen Umbauen 
Klar ist es nicht optimal, aber ich mag die Haltbarkeit und mehr als 70cm muss ich hier auch nicht hochspringen (klappt mit nen Bunny Hop schon gut, höher wirds aber auch nicht mehr in diesen Leben ;D).

Allerdings muss ich das Projekt im auf den Winter verschieben, da ich jetzt erstmal ein neuen Rahmen für Mein Fully brauche. Ich danke aber für die Antworten und werde Bilder hochladen wenn der Umbau fertig ist ;D


----------



## NukaCola (29. Mai 2022)

Jedenfalls keine schlechte Idee, so ein Umbau. Falls es einem nicht liegt, kann man es ja wieder in den urprünglichen Zustand versetzen. Besser als ein nagelneues Trialbike kaufen und es dann ne Woche später über die Kleinanzeigen zu verhökern, falls es einem nicht zusagt
Falls die BMX Kurbel eine Microkettenblattaufnahme hat, wäre dies nicht verkehrt. So kann man noch kleine Kettenblätter montieren. 22t / 20t gäbe es in der Bucht : DMR Spin Ring
Street Trial Bikes sind ja eher gemäßigt von der Geometrie her und einem Dirtjump Bike nicht komplett unähnlich. Diverse Profis haben gezeigt, dass man auf so gut wie allem trialen kann.


----------



## Masstep (11. Oktober 2022)

So das Fully ist neu aufgebaut, ich hab mich dann doch dazu entschieden das Dirtbike nicht umzubauen sondern mit ein richtiges Trial zuzulegen.  Backwheelhops gehen schon super  aber mir kommt der Vorbau bei meinen 170cm etwas lang vor. Aber bin auch erst 10 min gerollt.  Hier die versprochenen Fotos vom "Umbau".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## la bourde (12. Oktober 2022)

Der Umbau war ein bisschen teurer, nicht war? Sieht aber echt gut aus!

Der Vorbau scheint mir auf dem ersten Blick nicht zu lang zu sein - wenigstens passt für das Rad und Deine Größe.

Die Gewichtsverteilung auf den Trial Räder ist aber sehr besonders. Daher sind diese Comp Räder für Anfänger aus dem MTB Bereich eine grosse Umstellung. Solche Räder machen meiner Meinung nach erst Sinn, wenn man schon die Basics gelernt hat... Die Geometrie hilft nicht wirklich um einige Bewegungen zu lernen. 
Halb so schlimm, die Ausstattung ist auch eine große Hilfe.


----------



## Masstep (12. Oktober 2022)

Naja die Basics sitzen auf dem Enduro und Dirt schon. 180, Bunny Hop, Räder versetzen, Trackstand Manual etc.
Aber es ist trotzdem ne grosse Umstellung. Ich denke nach 5-6h Training wird das schon, hab den lenker ein Wenig höher gestellt und bekomme es jetzt auch hoch


----------



## la bourde (12. Oktober 2022)

Wenn Du schon die basics hast, war das das richtige Rad.


----------

